# shipmates 1953-1965



## raybroad (Dec 31, 2012)

junior to 2nd engineer onss dallas city ss tregenna ss baltic oak ss temple inn ss regent hawk sts llanishen sts narek. would like contact with anyone serving on these vessels during this period. thank you.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

raybroad,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey - we guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience!
You will certainly spark many happy memories when you have a chance to explore our threads and, who knows, you may even re-establish contact with old shipmates.
Good luck! (Thumb)


----------

